# Which Van Conversion is best?



## toni136

Hi everyone. I have just registered on the site and I would be really grateful for some advice. I am about to trade in a Burstner coach built for a Van conversion. I like the look of the Autocruise Rythm, my only reservation being I would have liked to see a seat right at the back between the two sofas to make a U sofa. Does anyone have any experience of the 2013 automatic model, or any recommendation for any other brand I should look at. I will be travelling abroad a lot with three dogs. 

Many thanks


----------



## goldi

Afternoon toni,

I think the vantage has the u shaped lounge at the back but there are plenty variations on conversions. or you may go down the route of bespoke.
In aconfined area of apanel van it is essential to give them a very close look.

norm


----------



## ThePrisoner

Got this email from MM magazine today. Looks very interesting

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Mo...ail-to-launch-new-model-range/_ch1_nw2749_pg1


----------



## apxc15

AS an Autocruise owner I would recommend you steer well clear of an Autocruise.




Pete 8)


----------



## bazzeruk

We are also downsizing from our Rapido, so will be watching this thread with interest.

We like the La Strada conversion with the drop down bed.


----------



## NTG

I liked the look of Globecar Nice quality and some clever ideas.


----------



## MikeCo

There were quite a lot of PVC conversions at the Peterborough Show and I had a look around most of them.
I could find fault with everyone mainly in terms of the design which resulted in very little storage for items such as external chairs, table, barbecue, levelling blocks ect.
I would not swap my own conversion for any of them and I got a brand new compact motorhome for £27,000 .
One of the things I did like was the Flyscreen which fitted the whole side door, this was on the Globecar but unfortunately they are only available for vans with the door on the left hand side.

Mike


----------



## bazzeruk

NTG said:


> I liked the look of Globecar Nice quality and some clever ideas.


Looks very interesting - thanks


----------



## tubbytuba

Vantage are well worth a look, style not to everyones taste (we love it) but quality is excellent and aftersales service second to none. Make sure you have a look at as many different makes as possible though - it's an important decision.
Steve.


----------



## bazzeruk

Having almost brought Sheringham to a grinding halt yesterday during our trip to Norfolk we are definitely on the lookout for a van conversion - our only problem now is which one?

The hunt starts, although I will be very sad to part with the Rapido - so well made and such a joy to drive


----------



## MikeCo

Have you looked at the Rapido van conversions, they do one with a fixed bed across the back and one with a fixed French bed.
I based my own van on the version with the bed across the back except that I created full height storage between the bed and the back doors.

Mike


----------



## Mike48

Devon Conversions do a PVC - the Devon Aztec - with a U shaped lounge. Look at the 360 degree view from this link here:

http://devonconversions.co.uk/motorhome/fiat-aztec/


----------



## ardgour

Mike48 said:


> Devon Conversions do a PVC - the Devon Aztec - with a U shaped lounge. Look at the 360 degree view from this link here:
> 
> http://devonconversions.co.uk/motorhome/fiat-aztec/


Let down by exposed metal on the back doors (source of cold) and the finish on the cupboards etc - you can see the exposed screw heads on the 360 degree view. The Vantage Sol is much better finished with no exposed metal on back doors but is a couple of thousand more expensive, you get what you pay for. For the extra few thousand we went for the Vantage Neo, 6.4m long so more space and storage and beautifully finished. The rear U shaped lounge is big and comfortable, better than we had in our A class.  
The big advantage we have found from downsizing to a pvc is that it is easier to use it for days out walking etc as well as longer trips.
Agree with the earlier post, you need to have a really good look at different manufacturers/ models to see what is right for you
Chris


----------



## Mike48

ardgour said:


> Mike48 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Devon Conversions do a PVC - the Devon Aztec - with a U shaped lounge. Look at the 360 degree view from this link here:
> 
> http://devonconversions.co.uk/motorhome/fiat-aztec/
> 
> 
> 
> Let down by exposed metal on the back doors (source of cold) and the finish on the cupboards etc - you can see the exposed screw heads on the 360 degree view. The Vantage Sol is much better finished with no exposed metal on back doors but is a couple of thousand more expensive, you get what you pay for. For the extra few thousand we went for the Vantage Neo, 6.4m long so more space and storage and beautifully finished. The rear U shaped lounge is big and comfortable, better than we had in our A class.
> The big advantage we have found from downsizing to a pvc is that it is easier to use it for days out walking etc as well as longer trips.
> Agree with the earlier post, you need to have a really good look at different manufacturers/ models to see what is right for you
> Chris
Click to expand...

I agree but I only answered the question relating to vans with a u shaped lounge. Actually the price differential between the two is very small and the Sol appears to be far superior. The more PVCs the OP is aware of the greater the choice.


----------



## marco_b

Another vote here for Vantage - but just to underline how important it is to be sure about the layout you want. It's really all about lifestyle - if you're a couple and you both get up at the same time, you might like a front lounge like the Murvis. But if like us one of you likes a lie-in and the other is up and about, then a front lounge is no good because you can't do anything until the bed is put away. 

And pvcs are all a compromise between storage space, lounging space and external size. So the Globecar that came top in a recent magazine wouldn't suit us as the fixed beds and extra travelling seats take up loads of room and make it feel cramped. Plus the styling is too glitzy for our tastes, it'd be like living in a cheap nightclub.

But if the OP is really after a rear lounge, then I suggest going to see as many as possible - Vantage, Devon, East Neuk, as well as the big manufacturers etc all worth looking at and poking around in. But do look at the quality of the workmanship, and the aftersales care. I hear so many tales of dealers not really being bothered about fixing the little things and not giving the proverbial once you've driven away and they've got your money. 

There's an interesting review in this month's Which Motorhome if you can find it on the shelves still - 15 panel vans all lined up and compared. 

Good luck though - we love ours, especially on the road after downsizing from an old A-class. No more queues behind us...

M


----------



## caulkhead

I too am looking for a PVC with a rear lounge (not necessarily the full U-shaped) and so far have only seen variations by Autosleeper and Autocruise. The Autosleeper Sussex Duo/Warwick Duo is very well equipped with a kitchen that shames many coachbuilts and useful extras like the underslung gas tank. Well worth a look at IMHO. The Autocruise Rythmn is similar but less well appointed and therefore cheaper but still worth a look. I too have seen the recent Which Motorhome report on 15 different PVC,s and was very taken with the look of the Vantage Sol. The build quality appears (on paper at least) to be of exceptional standard. As others have said, its important to identify what your priorities are and what you will use the van for and then look at as many models as possible. If you are downsizing from a coachbuilt make sure you can cope with less storage and less room to move around in. I recently saw a 3 week old Autosleeper PVC on e-bay being offered at around 10,000 less than the brand new price and on sale because after just two trips away the owners partner was claustrophobic and couldn't bear to be in it. An expensive mistake !!!! Good luck with your search and please keep us up to date on how it goes......

Regards, Caulkhead


----------



## ardgour

Don't forget there are lots of new converters coming into this market at the moment, I saw a couple of new ones at the Harrogate show. The vans were not what I would choose but others were very impressed - horses for courses again. Some of the smaller converters will custom build for you and it doesn't work out massively expensive but you do have to be certain of what you want.
Go to a couple of the big shows to get a feel for what is out there and what would suit you then talk to as many owners as you can to get the real lowdown on these vans.
Not everyone can afford the price tag (or wants to spend the money) that comes with the quality top end of the market so there will always be compromises out there

Chris


----------



## bazzeruk

Has anyone had serious problems with the type where the roof lifts up? e,g splitting fabrics, poor mechanisms?

I think we may be looking for the impossible, but really want a loo cubicle (not bothered about a shower as we never wildcamp), cooker, fridge and a roof bed.


----------



## Mike48

With a lift up roof you will fry in the heat and freeze in the cold. Highly impractical in my view. You also have the problem of hanging around for the roof to dry before putting it away as otherwise it could get damaged by rot. Not a good idea in my view.


----------



## Razza

We've spent 2 years researching downsizing from a 6 berth to a PVC. After loads of research (and I mean loads including visiting shows, manufacturing operations etc), Vantage have come out top. BUT they will only suit if you are a couple as their aim is to the 2 belted seat market. The build quality is fantastic, the manufacturing process looks seamless, and they have the European approval stamp. We are ordering ours in August (we had to save up first!). Scott at Vantage is a mine of information and all over the ordering process like a rash - including trivialities like how many hooks we need and whether we can fit the dog bed in! We've gone for the Neo at just under 6.4m long - slightly longer than we planned but the extra 40cm over and above the Sol (the next model down), gives us a huge larder, more workspace and the feel of something over and above a 'day' van. We've painstakingly gone through every panel van on the market - after having 2 vans, we were adamant at the layout that we wanted - which for us was a bit of a deal breaker, - we're hoping that it's taken 3 vans to get it right - 3rd time lucky! Vantage aren't cheap but they are quality and for us, no other van came near them. Good luck!


----------



## GlobeStar

We are really pleased with our globestar. Have made a couple of changes, like putting the oversized table in the loft at home. And re thought the bed. But having owned a knaus 650mf then a kontiki 669 we have tried all the size options. We looked at all of the PVC layouts and found the Globestar hit the right buttons for us. The rear bathroom is a real pleasure and commented on in Germany by someone who watched me empty the cassette and put away the cables etc through the double rear doors. The bathroom is so easy to clean as you open both doors and can stand outside the van to do the cleaning. 
Storage is plentiful but we did have a good clear out of stuff when we downsized.
The van we have is the trial one from Globecar to demonstrate this layout for the UK it has the 3 ltr engine which is the same one as on the kontiki we had with a lot less weight to pull! 
You can still find pencil marks etc from build in some of the cupboards build quality is much better than the Kontiki. 

The kitchen is a good size and well laid out but the wife would have liked more surface area for prep, the oven is an extra on some vans but is designed into the Globestar.
The making up of the bed takes some practice but as early said I did change the design slightly and did away with the big heavy table.
All in all very pleased with it and it fits down the side of the house when being prepared for traveling. Keep it on storage out of the way the rest of the time but that is personal choice more than need.
Nothing beats fixed beds and large showers if like me you spent a lot of the time in the van, which I did when contracting, but if you are touring then a small PVC is much more practical. Especially if touring the likes of Devon and Cornwall.
Just my two peneth worth.

Tim


----------



## jrr

No one has mentioned IH yet. Very similar to the Vantage; we've got the rear lounge Tio R. This model is 6m long, with U shape lounge; if we'd got a slightly longer drive at home we would go for the RL (6.3m) version. This still has the U shape rear lounge, but with the choice of single beds. With 3 dogs, the extra space might be useful! We like the IH "boot", as it gives external access for things like cables, hoses, levelling blocks etc.


----------



## bazzeruk

jrr said:


> No one has mentioned IH yet. Very similar to the Vantage; we've got the rear lounge Tio R. This model is 6m long, with U shape lounge; if we'd got a slightly longer drive at home we would go for the RL (6.3m) version. This still has the U shape rear lounge, but with the choice of single beds. With 3 dogs, the extra space might be useful! We like the IH "boot", as it gives external access for things like cables, hoses, levelling blocks etc.


Didn't know they existed! Very interesting - looking for one to view at a dealer now


----------



## mandyandandy

We met this guy at Peterborough, cannot tell you how fantastic his work and ideas are. I fell in love with the van just what I want, so excited about it I just kept going back and taking video' and pictures, almost got to the stalking stage   .

Web site is being built for him by a friend but you can see from pics they have the lay out you want. He worked for Timberland and then kept building vans of his own but wanted to get it just right. The finish and idea's he has are stunning, well worth chatting too as he can sort out most problems, really nice couple.

Good luck
Mandy

http://thunderboltmotorhomes.co.uk/


----------



## caulkhead

> Didn't know they existed! Very interesting - looking for one to view at a dealer now


Cotswold Motorcaravans have a 2008 IH Tio R. It looks like a very well put together M/H. If I had the money I would be interested myself!!!

Caulkhead


----------



## jrr

bazzeruk said:


> jrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has mentioned IH yet. Very similar to the Vantage; we've got the rear lounge Tio R. This model is 6m long, with U shape lounge; if we'd got a slightly longer drive at home we would go for the RL (6.3m) version. This still has the U shape rear lounge, but with the choice of single beds. With 3 dogs, the extra space might be useful! We like the IH "boot", as it gives external access for things like cables, hoses, levelling blocks etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know they existed! Very interesting - looking for one to view at a dealer now
Click to expand...

It's always worth talking to IH themselves: we bought ours direct from them (it was being traded in by a guy buying is 4th new IH, so owners seem a pretty loyal bunch!).

IH Used Vehicles

They usually have a trickle of p/ex vehicles coming in.


----------



## caulkhead

jrr - Thanks for the link to IH Used Vehicles 
The fact that there are so few pre-owned IH vans around seems to suggest that they are very well loved by their owners!!! Unfortunately this fact is reflected in the price of the few that are out there. The 2008 Tio R at Cotswold Motorcaravans is £33,995 and I notice that IH themselves have a 2007 Tio R for a whopping £38,995. I guess it all boils down to supply and demand...

Caulkhead


----------



## jrr

caulkhead said:


> jrr - Thanks for the link to IH Used Vehicles
> The fact that there are so few pre-owned IH vans around seems to suggest that they are very well loved by their owners!!! Unfortunately this fact is reflected in the price of the few that are out there. The 2008 Tio R at Cotswold Motorcaravans is £33,995 and I notice that IH themselves have a 2007 Tio R for a whopping £38,995. I guess it all boils down to supply and demand...
> 
> Caulkhead


It may still be worth talking to IH - our experience was that the advertised price is not necessarily the price you finally pay.... :wink:


----------



## ardgour

mandyandandy said:


> We met this guy at Peterborough, cannot tell you how fantastic his work and ideas are. I fell in love with the van just what I want, so excited about it I just kept going back and taking video' and pictures, almost got to the stalking stage   .
> 
> Web site is being built for him by a friend but you can see from pics they have the lay out you want. He worked for Timberland and then kept building vans of his own but wanted to get it just right. The finish and idea's he has are stunning, well worth chatting too as he can sort out most problems, really nice couple.
> 
> Good luck
> Mandy
> 
> http://thunderboltmotorhomes.co.uk/


nice looking van - he has improved on one of the things that bugs me about our Vantage Neo. Hopefully the quality of the finish lives up to the pictures. Some of the new converters coming into the market will give the established converters a run for their money
Chris


----------



## coppo

ardgour said:


> mandyandandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We met this guy at Peterborough, cannot tell you how fantastic his work and ideas are. I fell in love with the van just what I want, so excited about it I just kept going back and taking video' and pictures, almost got to the stalking stage   .
> 
> Web site is being built for him by a friend but you can see from pics they have the lay out you want. He worked for Timberland and then kept building vans of his own but wanted to get it just right. The finish and idea's he has are stunning, well worth chatting too as he can sort out most problems, really nice couple.
> 
> Good luck
> Mandy
> 
> http://thunderboltmotorhomes.co.uk/
> 
> 
> 
> nice looking van - he has improved on one of the things that bugs me about our Vantage Neo. Hopefully the quality of the finish lives up to the pictures. Some of the new converters coming into the market will give the established converters a run for their money
> Chris
Click to expand...

What the thing he has improved on Chris? compared with your Vantage. We like the Vantage and Scott is very helpful.

Paul.


----------



## 113016

We looked at Globecar and they have a very small ice box in the fridge. We asked SMC who are the importers, if this could be changed for a larger ice box and they were not interested.
Obviously, it would have meant a different fridge, and they are available, but the dealer was not interested in following up request.  Too much trouble


----------



## ardgour

coppo said:


> ardgour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mandyandandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We met this guy at Peterborough, cannot tell you how fantastic his work and ideas are. I fell in love with the van just what I want, so excited about it I just kept going back and taking video' and pictures, almost got to the stalking stage   .
> 
> Web site is being built for him by a friend but you can see from pics they have the lay out you want. He worked for Timberland and then kept building vans of his own but wanted to get it just right. The finish and idea's he has are stunning, well worth chatting too as he can sort out most problems, really nice couple.
> 
> Good luck
> Mandy
> 
> http://thunderboltmotorhomes.co.uk/
> 
> 
> 
> nice looking van - he has improved on one of the things that bugs me about our Vantage Neo. Hopefully the quality of the finish lives up to the pictures. Some of the new converters coming into the market will give the established converters a run for their money
> Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the thing he has improved on Chris? compared with your Vantage. We like the Vantage and Scott is very helpful.
> 
> Paul.
Click to expand...

I get fed up with the corner washbasin in the bathroom on the Vantage. We tend to use britstop/ france passion/aires/wild camping so use the shower in the van all the time and find that the washbasin restricts the space in the shower. A fold away basin above the toilet or a sliding basin that moves out of the way (I'm sure I have seen one somewhere) would be much better. We are both average sort of size and weight so heaven help anyone who was a bit on the 'heavy' side trying to get a shower with that basin in the way.
Chris


----------



## tubbytuba

There's always a compromise. I'm pretty sure that was to help free up space for the bigger lounge. They started with the fold up sink over toilet (as in our Max).
I must admit that is the one reservation Mrs Tubby has about the Neo. I don't have that reservation - as yet, will be having a close look though as we are hopefully getting one next year. There are too many plus points (for me) - and if push comes to shove I'm sure Scott would come up with a way around the problem.

Steve


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Our original thoughts when looking for a MH was a pvc eight years ago. There did appear to be a lack of storage when we considered the amount of stuff we carry.

On hols this year Lady p told me that the PVC parked oposite to us was a nice size to downsize to. LWB Fiat ducato base at 6.36 metre. I agreed with her but did point out that it was only 8 inches shorter and nearly a foot narrower with a lot less storage space than our Cheyenne. Not a conveniant fixed bed either.

That will keep my wallet safely in my pocket.

Dave p


----------



## goldi

ardgour said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ardgour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mandyandandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We met this guy at Peterborough, cannot tell you how fantastic his work and ideas are. I fell in love with the van just what I want, so excited about it I just kept going back and taking video' and pictures, almost got to the stalking stage   .
> 
> Web site is being built for him by a friend but you can see from pics they have the lay out you want. He worked for Timberland and then kept building vans of his own but wanted to get it just right. The finish and idea's he has are stunning, well worth chatting too as he can sort out most problems, really nice couple.
> 
> Good luck
> Mandy
> 
> http://thunderboltmotorhomes.co.uk/
> 
> 
> 
> nice looking van - he has improved on one of the things that bugs me about our Vantage Neo. Hopefully the quality of the finish lives up to the pictures. Some of the new converters coming into the market will give the established converters a run for their money
> Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the thing he has improved on Chris? compared with your Vantage. We like the Vantage and Scott is very helpful.
> 
> Paul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get fed up with the corner washbasin in the bathroom on the Vantage. We tend to use britstop/ france passion/aires/wild camping so use the shower in the van all the time and find that the washbasin restricts the space in the shower. A fold away basin above the toilet or a sliding basin that moves out of the way (I'm sure I have seen one somewhere) would be much better. We are both average sort of size and weight so heaven help anyone who was a bit on the 'heavy' side trying to get a shower with that basin in the way.
> Chris
Click to expand...

 We have the Adria twin and that is my complaint about the washroom. Adria are bring the extended van in oct on 6.36 chassis which may be worth looking at but its too late for us.
We have orderd aglobecar familyscout L

norm


----------



## bazzeruk

Our personal choice (layout, specification, etc.) would appear to be the Autosleeper Symbol.

Has anyone first hand experience of this one please?


----------



## Mike48

bazzeruk said:


> Our personal choice (layout, specification, etc.) would appear to be the Autosleeper Symbol.
> 
> Has anyone first hand experience of this one please?


The Symbol has the same layout as the Autosleeper Duetto except it's on a different base. Personally I prefer the Duetto because of the Transit base.

My only issue with this layout is that the bed alongside the sliding door has two ridges which is very uncomfortable but all vans with this layout such as the Trigano Tribute suffer from this problem because the bed is made up from a seat which slides forward meaning that ridges will exist whichever van is chosen. Another issue I found is that if you wish to have a lie down during the day you are on full view if the sliding door is open in say Mediterranean climates.

On the plus side these Autosleeper conversions are virtually bomb proof. Good quality materials are used and they wear exceptionally well. In the 7 years I owned mine nothing fell off or broke and the seat coverings were as good as new.


----------



## bazzeruk

What is the spec difference between the Symbol and the Symbol ES?


----------

